# Effekt von Eis / gewelltem Glas auch über Uni-Flächen



## someones (3. September 2003)

Hallo

Ich habe mit Photoshop 7 ein Bild gemacht in welchem auf weissem Hintergrund farbige Formen und eine Schrift ist. Einen Teil dieses Bildes habe ich nun mit Effekten (zB Glas Effekt) so wie mit Eis oder gewelltes Glas überzogen aussehen lassen. Funktioniert an sich ganz gut, mein Problem jedoch ist, dass die uni Flächen (weisser Hintergrund) ohne Effekt bleiben und es somit nicht aussieht als wäre eine Eisschicht oder Glasschicht über dem ganzen Bereich.
Wie erreiche ich diesen Effekt?

Habe schon diverse tuts angesehen, google bemüht und selber getüfftelt ... leider ohne Erfolg  

(habe leider auch kein Bild gefunden wie es aussehen sollte)

Danke für Eure Hilfe und Tips

greetz&
bye

someones


----------



## Mythos007 (3. September 2003)

Hallo someones,

zeig doch mal Dein Bild das Du bis jetzt erstellt hast, dann können wir
besser vorstellen ...

Bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## Martin Schaefer (3. September 2003)

Hi someones,

ich beschreibe mal den Ablauf wie ich es machen würde stichpunktartig:

Das zu bearbeitende Bild öffnen und auf die Hintergrundebene reduzieren
Ein neues Bild mit der selben Größe erstellen
In diesem Bild ein Graustufenmuster erstellen (z.B. eine Struktur wie eine verputzte Hauswand)
Dieses Strukturbild als PSD-Datei irgendwo abspeichern.
Das zu bearbeitende Bild auswählen
Menü "Filter / Verzerrungsfilter / Versetzen"
Die Standardwerte in dem Filter-PopUp einfach erstmal so lassen und OK klicken
In der Dateiauswahlbox jetzt die vorher erstellte PSD-Datei mit der Struktur auswählen und OK klicken
Jetzt sollte bereits eine glas- oder eisartige Oberfläche über dem Bild liegen
Jetzt die Struktur aus der PSD-Datei komplett kopieren und im zu bearbeitenden Bild einfügen.
Die neu entstandene Ebene auf den Ebenenmodus "Luminanz" stellen
Die Fläche (nicht die Deckkraft) in der Ebenenpalette auf etwa 10-15% runterziehen
Damit hast du jetzt auch auf Uni-Flächen eine Struktur

Ich hoffe, das hilft dir weiter.

Gruß
Martin

Stichworte für die Forensuche: Versetzen, Verschieben, Eis, Glas,
Eiseffekt, Glaseffekt, Displacement Map, Maps, Effekt, Tutorial, Tutorials,
Verschiebungsmatrix,


----------



## someones (3. September 2003)

*begeistert*

Hi

Bin begeistert, so schnell hatte ich keine Antworten erwartet und schon gar nicht eine Lösung (* GROSSES DANKE AN MARTIN *)  Ich dachte mir schon, dass ich nie darauf kommen werde ...  

Ich werde das fertige Produkt  sobald es ansehlich ist hier posten, falls jemand später ein ähnliches Problem hat, kann aber noch ein Weillchen dauern.

Danke Euch beide nochmals

greetz&
bye

someones


----------

